# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khuyến mãi mới từ các khách sạn và resort ở Phan Thiết, Long Hải, Huế, Tùy Hòa, Hà Nội cho những ngày hè sắp tới. Đặc biệt hành trình tour tháng 4 sẽ là những điểm đến yêu thích Hội An - Ngũ Hành Sơn, Mộc Châu, Lào - Thái Lan và Trung Quốc. Địa danh mới của tuần này là thành phố lãng mạn Annecy, Pháp. Các bạn, chuẩn bị mua sắm quần áo cho những kỳ nghỉ biển vào mùa hè sắp tới thôi ^^


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI HONEYMOON TẠI SEAHORSE RESORT & SPA, PHAN THIẾT*

Giá: 10.920.000++ VND/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Garden View.Nước uống chào đón khi đến và 02 ly cocktail trái cây phục vụ trong phòng hàng ngày.Hoa tươi trang trí trên lối đi.01 bữa ăn trưa (theo kiểu Việt Nam), 01 bữa ăn tối và 01 bữa ăn tối (theo kiểu Âu) tại nhà hàng Hippocampe.02 ly cocktail (không cồn) tại Bar Nón Lá.01 suất Seahorse Spa.

Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ.Khi đặt dịch vụ sẽ được xác nhận khi dịch vụ sẵn có.Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 02/05/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI TẠI LONG HẢI BEACH RESORT*

Giá: 1.500.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa sáng theo tiêu chuẩn.Nước uống chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng Di Sản.Câu cá giải trí, miễn phí mồi câu và cần câuTrà, cà phê, 02 chai nước và 01 đĩa trái cây đặt trong phòng.Sử dụng wifi, internet, hồ bơi, sân Tennis, Billards và phòng tập thể dục từ 06:00-18:00.Nhận phòng sớm và trả phòng muộn đến 14:00 (nếu còn phòng).Phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuếChương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 24/03/2013 - 31/12/2013 (không áp dụng vào thứ 6, 7, các dịp Lễ, Tết và không kết hợp với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*ƯU ĐÃI TẠI VIETSTAR RESORT & SPA, TUY HÒA*

Giá: 2.730.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêmnghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Room, và bữa sáng hàng ngày.01 bữa tối (không bao gồm thức uống).Đón và tiễn sân bay Tuy Hòa.Tour nửa ngày tham quan Mằng Lăng nhà thờ và Gành Đá Dĩa.Xe bus đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phố, và xe điện đến biển Bãi Xếp hàng ngày.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Đặt ít nhất 02 đêm trở lên.Thời gian ở: từ 19/04/201321/04/2013 và 27/04/201301/05/2013.Thời gian đặt: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*KHUYẾN MÃI TẠI KHÁCH SẠN SAIGON MORIN, HUẾ*

Giá: 4.026.000++ VND/ 01 người - 4.326.000++ VND/ 02 người.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Colonial Deluxe, và bữa sáng buffet quốc tế hàng ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng Premium River Deluxe, và nhận phòng sớm (nếu còn phòng).01 bữa ăn với thực đơn của hoàng giaTour nửa ngày tham quan thành phố Huế bằng xe riêng, đến thăm Đại Nội, chùa Thiên Mụ và lăng mộ Tự Đức với 01 HDV (không bao gồm phí vào cổng và các chi phí phát sinh khác).Thức uống và trái cây tươi theo mùa trong phòng chào đón khi đến.Trà, cà phê, 02 chai nước khoáng trong phòng hàng ngày.Sử dụng các cuộc gọi địa phương, trung tâm thể dục, hồ bơi, wifi và internet.

Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian cho bữa ăn và tour tham quan phải cung cấp khi đặt phòng.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2013 (không để tích lũy và trao đổi với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Lãng mạn Annecy, Pháp* 

Annecy là một thành phố xinh đẹp thuộc vùng Đông Nam nước Pháp. Với những con kênh chảy quanh, bao bọc lấy thành phố, Annecy được người châu Âu quen gọi là Venice của nước Pháp. Annecy được bao bọc bởi một bên là núi, một bên là hồ. Hồ Annecy nổi tiếng với dòng nước tinh khiết, không chỉ là điểm đến yêu thích của khách du lịch với những dịch vụ thuê thuyền đi vòng quanh hồ mà đây còn là một địa chỉ quen thuộc của những ai đam mê môn thể thao dưới nước. Đến với Annecy bạn sẽ bắt gặp những ngôi nhà đủ màu sắc, xung quanh là núi và được phản chiếu bởi dòng nước trong, toàn cảnh khu phố được phản chiếu dưới mặt hồ, tạo nên khung cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời. Với những ai yêu thích Venice, Annecy sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng. Annecy sẽ chinh phục trái tim bạn ngay từ phút đầu đặt chân.


*HOTEL DU CHATEAU*

Giá từ 70 USD 

Địa chỉ: 16, rampe du Chateau, 74000 Annecy, France 

Khách sạn có vị trí thuận lợi, gần trung tâm thành phố, phòng đơn giản, sạch sẽ. Nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích.




*HOTEL LE FLAMBOYANT*

Giá từ 89 USD 

Địa chỉ: 52 Rue des Mouettes, 74940 Annecy, France 

Khách sạn có phòng sạch sẽ, rộng rãi, thoải mái. Nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện

----------

